# Would you date a guy who...



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

since he is knew to dating even though he's an adult but still a moma's boy, his mother insisted on coming and watching from a distance and sometimes walks up to him and fixes his collar or tells him to sit straight, he has severe social anxiety, when the sex occurs she is sitting in the next room listening and when it sounds like it's getting too rough she knocks to make sure he's fine


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol

That'd be creepy.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

It would be even more creepy if he still drank breast milk!!


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

no. You arent dating his mother. you are dating him. If his mom is on the date he shouldnt be dating.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow that's creepy. I imagine her sitting on her bed wearing a stethoscope to hear them more clearly and then being like Regina George's mom and coming in with refreshments and condoms and offering them.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Is this a joke? 
NO lol.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Assuming I was gay hellll no.

Seriously


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I went with yes for the lulz


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess whipping momma's boy would be out of the question.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

>implying the sex would occur:lol:lol


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Are you talking about yourself?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I highly doubt he's joking lol.

That some sick ****.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Who the fcuk does that?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

meepie said:


> Are you talking about yourself?


I am just going to go out on a limb here and say yes. Though maybe with a little exaggeration.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

All I can picture is Howard from BBT. Who does that?!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sin said:


> Hell no.....although I'm not gay, in the opposite situation....*I wouldn't want to date a girl who brings her dad on a date*


I actually might because that would be hilarious, awkward but hilarious nonetheless.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I am a desperate guy and have sympathy and compassion. But if I were a girl, even I would have to say no and that is saying a lot coming from me.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

um, no.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Pretty sure this is a joke.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I'd say yes to the date thing... but only for the first time. And no to the sex thing.

Honestly, though, if his SAD is this severe, then the least I could do is have dinner with him and loosen him up. And then loosen him up in bed.

Eventually the mother is bound to back off.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)

If a guy brought a guy on a date... that would kill it for me. I hope you are just being silly and joking.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

L O L what?!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Wtf op?


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

If this is for real... 
I would do this for a friend (only the first date part) However he would with out a doubt stay in the friend zone.

If it was a potential guy I would date... 
The mother coming on the date would have to be unbeknownst to me. (I know some over protective parents who did this when their daughter went on her first date)

There is a small chance I would agree to this beforehand but again, the mother couldn't just pop up outta no where nor could she give instructions/pointers during the actual date.

In *NO* way would I agree to have sex with a mom monitor in the next room. 
If the mom is not cool with that-- the son is in serious dating danger. 
[[Ever seen Monster in Law?]]


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Sure I swing both ways, let's do this.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

SUPER-FRICKN-HELL-NO.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I respect the guy who brings his mom to first dates. I just don't think it's okay, even the mom would probably feel awkward about this whole thing.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sure. "Your mum has a nice arse" is a great ice-breaker...


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Hell no


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bruh what the ****?
Where the hell fo you think of this stuff from?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Really, no....why would any guy allow this to happen


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

The close mindedness radiating from this thread is very unsettling.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

zomgz said:


> Sure I swing both ways, let's do this.


I'll let my mum know right away


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

extremly said:


> Bro please... If this is about you don't even think about it lol... I would never bring my parents to a date.
> 
> *Edit: after reading main post again i think his joking*


Oh he's not.....


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I think OP is just giving a hypothetical situation, or exaggerating helicopter parenting at worst. To answer the question though, I would do the date thing but I'd ask the mother not to trail us like a stalker and simply join us. We could have lunch or go for a walk in the park together- I have no problem with that. 

Sex or a long-term relationship are both definite no-gos though.

I'm also not attracted to mommy's boys at all. It's one thing to be a good son- I think a lot can be learned about someone's character by how they treat their parents- but being permanently leashed to mom's apron strings is a whole other matter.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> since he is knew to dating even though he's an adult but still a moma's boy, his mother insisted on coming and watching from a distance and sometimes walks up to him and fixes his collar or tells him to sit straight, he has severe social anxiety, when the sex occurs she is sitting in the next room listening and when it sounds like it's getting too rough she knocks to make sure he's fine


I think someone would have more luck with the possibility of going on a double date with a friend and all bonking in the same room than that.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

So when would it be considered appropriate to have a social event with the parents? After the engagement?


----------



## Jakerz591 (Sep 29, 2011)

yeah no I don't think so that would be weird.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I would consider the date I think, if she kept her distance, or if I knew him and also his mom and liked his mom(?? this already feels hypothetical so what the hell). Because if his anxiety is honestly that bad that he can't handle a date on his own I think going out with him would be a nice thing to do. Obviously I don't want a ménage à trois with this guy's mom so it couldn't be a big thing, and her being outside during sex is too much, but...

Wow. This sounds like a weird situation, and if you're serious, I would say that yeah I'd maybe date him but proceed with caution?


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

After reading the OP's post rather than just the poll title, I understand why everyone is voting 'no'. I can't imagine any girl going for the circumstances you described, OP.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

No, that is a total deal breaker. It would make me too uncomfortable.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, who doesn't like momma's boys?.


----------



## rainynights (Aug 23, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> since he is knew to dating even though he's an adult but still a moma's boy, his mother insisted on coming and watching from a distance and sometimes walks up to him and fixes his collar or tells him to sit straight, he has severe social anxiety, when the sex occurs she is sitting in the next room listening and when it sounds like it's getting too rough she knocks to make sure he's fine


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

LOLOLOLOLLLLLOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLOLOLLLLLLLOLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOL

This sounds like a porno. I think the mom would probably join in on the sex. It's not all that creepy because lets face it. It's his step mom not his real mom.

Id totally watch that porno.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

'That's not how you do it, son.'


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

"Oh... there's mother now..."


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

charmander said:


> all i can picture is howard from bbt. Who does that?!


haaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrdddddd!!!!!


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

What if it was his moms ashes


----------

